# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Majalah KOI'S Edisi Perdana

## Ajik Raffles

KOI's Forum Member Yth.,

Dalam waktu tidak terlalu lama lagi akan segera terbit majalah KOI's sebagai pelengkap KOI's Forum. Majalah ini dirancang sebagai community magazine yang mengupas tuntas dunia koi dan sarana pendukungnya, termasuk perkembangan keduanya. Majalah ini dirancang dengan gaya bahasa yang mudah dimengeti dan gambar  gambar yang memanjakan mata para penggemar koi. Lingkup bahasannya seputar informasi aktual, panduan praktis, serta perkembangan teknologi sarana pemeliharaan koi. 

Pada tahun pertama, majalah KOIs terbit per 3 bulan (triwulan) dan akan disirkulasikan di wilayah Jabodetabek (62,5%), Bandung (12,5%), Surabaya (12,5%), Joglo Semar (10%), dan Medan (5%), oleh PT Temprint, penerbit Majalah Tempo dan Swa. Tiras edisi perdana ditargetkan 5000 exp. 

Khusus bagi member KOI's teregister, majalah ini akan didistribusikan secara gratis. Oleh karena itu harapan kami seluruh anggota tersebut bisa meng up date alamat masing - masing. Pengiriman akan dilakukan satu kali (dan tidak akan ada pengiriman ulang bagi majalah yang tidak sampai). Dan bagi rekan - rekan yang belum menjadi anggota semoga bisa segera mendaftar dan membayar iuran sebagai biaya pengganti ongkos kirim  ::  

Bagi yang ingin memberi selamat atas penerbitan majalah ini, silakan dilakukan melalui forum. Kami akan menerbitkan ucapan selamat yang menurut kami paling unik dan menarik dan terbatas pada jumlah tertentu

Bagi yang ingin beriklan  ::  , silakan PM kami (William Pantoni, Karom, Robby Iwan, Ajik, Tomi Lebang, Rudy Showa, steamkoi). Kami akan menindaklanjuti dengan mengirimkan penawaran menarik  ::  

*Cover Page*

----------


## Davkoi

*SELAMAT ATAS TERBITNYA MAJALAH KOI'S 

SEMOGA BERJAYA DAN SUKSES SELALU*

----------


## INdragonZ

*SELAMAT ATAS TERBITNYA MAJALAH KOI'S EDISI PERTAMA*
_semoga majalah ini dapat menjadi reverensi yang bagus bagi para koi mania di Indonesia_


wah senangnya . . .   ::   ::   ::   ::  
bdw, majalahnya bisa di dapat si kios2 majalah gak ?

----------


## hankoi

kuk gag ada lambang kois nya yoh  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

SELAMAT!!!!!

----------


## hery

Iya pak,sekalian juga dipasarkan di kios kios juga biar tambah banyak pecinta koi. 
CONGRUTULATION

----------


## e-koi

alhamdulillah, akhirnya terwujud keinginanku dengan hadirnya majalah khusus koi ini. Selamat dan Sukses
Btw qta yg di luar jawa (sulawesi) bisa dapat nggak?

----------


## AirBiru

Selamat !
Semoga ini dapat meramaikan & menyemangati para Pecinta KOI Indonesia untuk terus maju.

----------


## diko

CONGRATULATION KOI'S MAGZ
wah.. semakin banyak panduan melihara koi nih.. asiikkk!!!

----------


## boby_icon

wah wah top markotop , akhirnya terbit juga nih ......
jadi pingin buru - buru daftar KOI's ah ......

----------


## chester

Sekjennya punya kolom sendiri euy a la Gunawan Mohammadnya Tempo   ::   ::   ::   Nanti kalau udah banyak tolong dibukukan juga   ::   ::  

Kalau sekjen sudah ngutuk harus siap ya Oom Ajik kalau gak bisa kualat atawa bisa-bisa dilelang kayak goshiki, he he he

cheers

----------


## Penta

Terima kasih pada seluruh Pengurus KOI's . . .   ::   ::  

Alhamdulilah kemarin sore saya sudah menerima Majalah Perdana tersebut . . sangat mengasyikan membaca nya sambil menunggu berbuka puasa . . . ehh sehabis Taraweh . . pengin baca lagi . . .    ::   ::   ::  

with best regards
Penta

----------


## koibito

Dear Om..

Alhamdulillah majalah sudah saya terima hari selasa, 16/09/08.. Berikut juga KOI'S ID saya yg ditunggu-tunggu..
Saran saya untuk content, mungkin bisa dimasukan profil-profil detail para jajaran pengurus KOI'S terlebih dahulu, kemudian nanti di edisi2 berikut mulai masuk ke profil para anggota, sampai ke anggota millenium (1000) kemarin yg baru di daulat.. hehehhe..

Semoga majalah KOI'S dapat bermanfaat bagi semua, sebagaimana bermanfaatnya forum ini..

Thanks all.. Keep on success!!!! 
Maju teruuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssss..

----------


## edwin

saya udah terima majalahnya kemarin....berhubung saya termasuk newbie, membaca artikel2 majalah itu jadi nyandu, sampe2 dilahap 1 malam (istri sampe lupa)   ::  

kalo boleh kasih masukan, masih banyak terjadi salah ketik dalam artikel...mungkin yang akan datang bisa dibaca ulang. 
sebenernya banyak lho topik2 yang ada di forum ini yang bisa dimasukkan ke majalah (karena pasti pembacanya belum tentu anggota kois) atau belum menjadi anggota, misalnya cara2 membuat kolam, cara memilih ikan, melihat cowo/cewe, penyakit2 koi dan penanggulangannya, karantina ikan dsb....

terus terang, sewaktu renovasi rumah, saya bisa mencari sumber2 dari majalah seputar feng shui dll...tapi begitu membuat kolam, saya tidak menemukan panduan cara membuat kolam yang baik. (jadinya kolam dan ikan dirumah amburadul deh.....)  ::  

trus, yang pak dodo bilang, banyak space iklan yang ditampilkan, kalau bisa dikurangi. kalaupun sampai ada, mungkin bisa diberikan informasi yang jelas, misalnya: untuk iklan, hub: xxxxxxxxxx

tapi secara keseluruhan......Te O Pe Be Ge Te .....TOP BANGET!!!!!

----------


## rvidella

hmmmmmmm

aku masih punya koi yang pertama kali beli ... biar jelek tapi historical valuenya ... hmmmmmmmm tinggi sekali dan makin lama ... pengetahuan dan pengalaman bertambah, jadi apresiasi (sedikit) meningkat ... tapi masih terus belajar ... belajar ... dan belajar

kayaknya seperti majalah dari KOI-s ... nanti edisi pertamanya akan menjadi collector item buat koi hobbyist huehehehehehe

manstaaaaaaaaap .... ulang ulang kubuka terus ... apalagi ada tulisan dari SekJen ...

sempet baca draft-draft dari artikelnya sebelum jadi majalah ... itu saja sudah terkesima, apalagi setelah jadi majalah ...

 :P  :P  :P

----------


## edwin

maaf, ada ide untuk pemasang iklan nih.....

sebenarnya kan iklan itu gak hanya berupa gambar saja, tapi bisa juga dibuatkan advertorial yang menjelaskan tentang produk tersebut. dengan begitu kan konsumen juga dapat lebih mengerti secara detail, disamping si penjual bisa menceritakan tentang spesialisasi nya masing-masing...

kalau si konsumen mengerti jelas kan jadi gak ragu buat beli......  ::  

ayo, ber iklan....hehehehehehe

----------


## chandra3577

SUKSES UNTUK MAJALAHNYA....
TERIMA KASIH JUGA KARENA MAJALAH PERDANANYA SUDAH SAYA TERIMA...
DITUNGGU LANJUTAN MAJALAHNYA....  ::

----------


## chandra3577

TERIMA KASIH KOMANDAN.....SAYA SUDAH TERIMA MAJALAHNYA KEMARIN.
SUKSES UNTUK MAJALAHNYA...DITUNGGU KELANJUTAN DARI MAJALAHNYA.  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Sekjennya punya kolom sendiri euy a la Gunawan Mohammadnya Tempo      Nanti kalau udah banyak tolong dibukukan juga    
> 
> 
> cheers


Malu ah super berantakan tulisannya.., modalnya cuma nekat.., nulis aja belum pernah..  ::   ::   ::  
terbitan berikutnya gantian yang nulis, setiap anggota kebagian satu tulisan..  ::

----------


## Nachacha

TERIMAKASIH BUAT PARA SESEPUH KOI-S ATAS KIRIMAN MAJALAHNYA.
TERIMAKASIH BUAT PARA REDAKSI DAN SEMUA PERSONIL YANG SAYA YAKIN PASTI SUDAH SANGAT SIBUK MEMPERSIAPKAN PENERBITAN MAJALAH INI. TETAP SEMANGAT...!!!!

----------


## djunedz

Majalah sudah saya terima Rabu, 17 September 2008. Nggak nyangka nyampenya lumayan cepat juga.   ::   ::   :: 

Terima kasih atas kerja keras seluruh petinggi KOI's dan redaksi majalah yang telah bersusah payah menerbitkan dan mengirimkannya langsung ke para anggotanya. 

Tentunya... tidak ada gading yang tak retak. Segala sesuatunya bisa diperbaiki pada edisi berikutnya. Yang utama, jangan sampai semangat ini lantas kendur karenanya.

*KEEP THE SPIRIT ON*

----------


## adrie

> Om Adrie, boleh ko om
> 
> berikan alamat lengkap berikut namanya utk pengiriman majalah.
>  @ rp.25.000,- belum ongkos kirim. ( majalah ini terbit per triwulan ).
> 
> atau jika sedang main di pancoran silahkan beli di kios b27 disana ada stok.


pak, byrnya kmna? trs kalo kirim ke bali (denpasar) jadinya trmsuk ongkos kirim brp?
thx pak

----------


## achmad

Terima kasih bpk-bpk pengurus Koi's,................

Majalah KOI's edisi perdana telah tiba di Makassar dengan selamat   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Isinya sangat bagus dan bermanfaat untuk menambah wawasan dan pengetahuan tentang KOI.

Maju terus Majalah KOI'S Indonesia

Thanks

Achmad - Makassar

ID Koi's : 190506130

----------


## h3ln1k

majalah udah saya terima neh om rudi showa kemaren sabtu 20 Sep 2008 o ya mau memberi masukan kalo bisa foto ikannya jangan image kecil dibesarin jadinya kurang jelas mungkin biar lebih bagus minta fotonya lagi ama yang punya ya biar foto2nya kinclong2 by the way anyway busway I just can say TOP MARKOTOB   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

majalah dah aku terima om rudi , baru senin siang tadi nih.

ada tiga majalah , yang 2 punya pak dody ama mas beryl.

hemm kapan ya ke pak dody nya ?

----------


## hery

Lapor pak Showa,majalah sudah masuk Banyuwangi,secara keseluruhan "bagus",
Keep the spirit on,terus perbaiki kualitas dan Jayalah Koi Indonesia.

----------


## tjahjana

Halo...

Dengan senang hati Kemarin Lusa sy sdh terima Majalah Perdana KOIs

DASYATTT.... Cepet banget sirkulasinya....
Thanks buat Om Showa anda pantas jd Ketua (denger2 ktnya bener ga om?)

Btw, Maju terus KOIs, 1 lg makanan U/pengetahuan ttg KOI 
Sy siap ngedukung nih...


     salam



tjuntjuntjahjana
([email protected])
KOIs ID.190506138

----------


## tjahjana

Konfimasi Om Showa, sy sdh transfer u/majalah KOIs, kemarin lusa & Majalah sdh diterima dgn sangat CEPAT... DASYATTTT LAH.... KOIs


    salam


tjuntjuntjahjana
([email protected])
KOIs ID.190506138

----------


## showa

terima kasih kembali om , tjuntjun.


wah kalo mau nyumbang saran dan memberikan tulisan mengenai apa saja yg berhubungan dgn ikan koi pasti kami sambut dgn tangan terbuka, silahkan om

kami tunggu ya tulisannya..........

----------


## revanio

majalah sudah sampai dit4 saya seharusnya 2 hari yg lalu sampainya tp krn dirmh gak ada org baru sampainya sekarang,thx utk pak rudi dan teman2 redaksi koi's  ::  .majalahnya cuman 1 kurangnya,kurang tebal gak puassss  ::  ,harapan saya kedepan banyak info2 perkembangan ikan dr luar negri juga, baik itu ikannya beserta pendukungnya seperti pakan, sistem kolam,kontes,etc

----------


## William Pantoni

Hanya sekedar info, Majalah Kois skrg sudah bisa didapat di Gramedia, Hero dan toko2 buku lainnya seJatabek.
Apabila didaerah anda ada kesulitan utk mendapatkan majalah tsb, mohon info nya.
Thx.

----------


## h3ln1k

aku kok dikirimi majalah 2 kali ya atas nama saya semua? om rudi yang satu punya siapa ya?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mungkin yang satunya lagi om Rudi minta tolong dijualin, mas  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   bener ga neh om saya jualin loh  :P

----------


## E. Nitto

> Hanya sekedar info, Majalah Kois skrg sudah bisa didapat di Gramedia, Hero dan toko2 buku lainnya seJatabek.
> Apabila didaerah anda ada kesulitan utk mendapatkan majalah tsb, mohon info nya.
> Thx.


*Wah Top Markotop om.....!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Minta tolong sekalian teman - teman yang ada di Medan, Bandung, Semarang, Yogya, dan Surabaya untuk melaporkan peredarannya di masing - masing kota tersebut. Terimakasih....

----------


## Begichu

> Hanya sekedar info, Majalah Kois skrg sudah bisa didapat di Gramedia, Hero dan toko2 buku lainnya seJatabek.
> Apabila didaerah anda ada kesulitan utk mendapatkan majalah tsb, mohon info nya.
> Thx.


wagh..saya harus cek di gramedia mall taman anggrek deh minggu ini. sudah tidak sabar pengen liat isinya. jd penasaran..  ::

----------


## koibyte

sukses untuk peluncuran majalah kois, kemarin saya sdh baca.. isinya bagus redaksinya hampir sama dengan kois forum.. jadi cukup enak membacanya cuman om yang jadi ketidaknyamanan saat membaca menurut saya adalah di beberapa foto yang di paksa diperbesar sehingga pixelnya pecah dan kelihatan pecah2 seperti kolam koisan, n gambar2 koi lainnya, karena menurut saya lagi ya... foto itukan menjadi panduan belajar kami yang awam dimana sih letak sumi atw hi yang bagus???umpamanya.....itu tadi cuman kritikan lho om2 redaktur mjlah kois pokoke tetap jaya n saya udah beli majalahnya

----------


## William Pantoni

Thx Om koibyte atas kritikan nya....
Kita pun menyadari kekurangan itu Om...mudah2an utk edisi berikutnya akan menjadi lebih baik.

Kalau boleh tau, majalah beli dimana Om....

----------


## TSA

::   ::   ::   saya belum bisa menikmati majalahnya   ::   ::  
padahal saya sudah pm alamat pada sept, 08, 2008 jam 2.28 pm   ::   ::  

mohon petunjuk gimana cara dapetinnya   ::  


 ::  regards  ::  

Tsa

----------


## Bentlynevada

mau curhat juga nich    ::  

saya juga belum dapet sampai hari ini, mungkin karena ga tinggal di komplek jadi susah carinya alamatnya..  ::  

mohon di share softcopynya donk.. mungkin bisa PM saya atau email ke yahoo saya.


Terima Kasih
NMaulana

----------


## William Pantoni

Om2....
Coba PM lg aj ke Om Rudy Showa...
Mungkin pm nya kesasar kali....  ::   ::   ::  
Klu udah pm hrs nya udah terkirim kecuali alamatnya ga komplit.

----------


## joko

om aku belum nehh kok belum sampai

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...
Udah pm Om Rudy Showa alamat lengkap nya?

----------


## koibyte

hihihihi......salah threat saya ya om wil untuk kritiknya maaf ya  ::   ::  .....n saya beli di gramedia solo khan cah solo om..  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om koibyte....
Ga salah kok....memang kita lg tunggu2 saran dan kritik2nya...utk memperbaiki yg edisi ke 2 ini.
Thx utk saran2nya Om....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

lapor komandan..majalah anda sampai skrg belum bs saya temukan di toko gramedia di mall taman anggrek dan superindo meruya..  ::  
dimana lagi saya harus mengadu..eh mencari?

----------


## William Pantoni

Thx Om atas info nya....
Kita akan check dgn agen2 nya....

----------


## Kete

> Thx Om atas info nya....
> Kita akan check dgn agen2 nya....


Lapor bos :
Hari ini sy cari di 2lokasi gramedia dikota Medan, belum kelihatan tuh.

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Kete....
Gramedia utk sementara ini memang hanya di Jabotabek....
Sedangkan utk kota2 lain seperti, Jateng, Medan kyknya adanya di lapak2 d Om...
Klu di lapak masih belum ada...mohon dilaporkan supaya kami bisa menegur agen2 nya.
Thx atas info nya.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Horas Medan...!!
60% majalah sold out... dalam 2 minggu...!!
Menurut lokal agen.... impresif buat majalah edisi perdana....
Semoga komunitas koi di Medan ikut terangkat...
First the Magazine... Next, local club..... show.... etc...etc..

----------


## tenonx

siap Om, segera akan saya cek setelah ini, maklum, kemaren masih lebaran ama anak dulu   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

> aku kok dikirimi majalah 2 kali ya atas nama saya semua? om rudi yang satu punya siapa ya?


Aku koq blm dapat yah ?  ::  
Jangan2 jatah bogor lari ke Tembalang - Semarang  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...
Udah PM alamat komplitnya ?

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> aku kok dikirimi majalah 2 kali ya atas nama saya semua? om rudi yang satu punya siapa ya?
> 
> 
> Aku koq blm dapat yah ?  
> Jangan2 jatah bogor lari ke Tembalang - Semarang


wuah gimana nih ........ pak will kayaknya antar langsung pak ... mau dikirim ke medan apa ke bogor hehehehe?

eh pak wil, kalo banyak yang mau pesan majalah itu ke pak rudy showa yah?

----------


## William Pantoni

Iya Om Do2....
Utk majalah...semua pesen nya ke Om Rudy Showa....

----------


## rvidella

Bapak Ali udah telpon om/ katanya dia mau beli
bro koisan medan juga mau
Pak Osbi yang jual manda juga mau

om rudyyyyyyyyy

edisi ke dua juga udah mau terbit yah hehehehehehehe
thread baru apa disini aja nih?

heheheheheh

dodo

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe kalo ada yang mau majalah kois perdana saya yang kebanyakan satunya silahkan ambil masih terbungkus rapi belum tak udal udal   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Bapak Ali udah telpon om/ katanya dia mau beli
> bro koisan medan juga mau
> Pak Osbi yang jual manda juga mau
> 
> om rudyyyyyyyyy
> 
> edisi ke dua juga udah mau terbit yah hehehehehehehe
> thread baru apa disini aja nih?
> 
> ...


Edisi kedua sedang dalam persiapan, banyak perbaikan disana sini
Thread-nya nanti dibuka setelah desain cover selesai. Mudah2an pertengahan bulan ini.
Ayo siapa yang mau pasang tampang ikan kesayangan di cover depan. Hubungi Dodo ya  ::  

Yang mau beli majalah satuan atau lebih hubungi aja p Rudy Showa. Kalau ada yang berminat jadi agen silakan kontak saya ya

----------


## koinia

Bagaimana dengan Gramedia Surabaya????

----------


## Begichu

lapor lagi..gramedia mall Ciputra alias Citraland jg ga ada..  ::

----------


## Begichu

logo koi.s nya keren ya..ada ikan koi nyempil di antara huruf k dan o. sangat menarik dan indah..  ::

----------


## chivas

> lapor lagi..gramedia mall Ciputra alias Citraland jg ga ada..


Coba PM om showa, kemungkinan besar stock majalah msh ada

----------


## showa

siapa yg ingin majalah ayo pm alamatnya dgn jelas ke saya, atau datang saja ke pancoran kios b 27 disana ada dijual juga om.


silahkan, kami dgn senang hati utk dpt mengirim ke rumah om om.

----------


## showa

tolong dgn hormat utk kawan kawan hobies ikan koi yg mau memiliki majalah koi utk pm ke saya nama beserta alamat lengkapnya.

kita akan bantu sebisanya dan secepat cepatnya.

----------


## Begichu

> siapa yg ingin majalah ayo pm alamatnya dgn jelas ke saya, atau datang saja ke pancoran kios b 27 disana ada dijual juga om.
> 
> 
> silahkan, kami dgn senang hati utk dpt mengirim ke rumah om om.


oh..oke. saya cari aja ke pancoran deh,skalian jalan2. moga2 edisi selanjutnya..pasokan uda lancar. gramed tu dibilangin,jgn ngasal gt,masa ga ada smua.

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...td br check sama agent Gramedia Jabotabek...
Mereka jamin majalah kita ada di Gramedia Jabotabek....
Hrs tanya ke SPG bagian Majalah.....
Klu sampai ga ada...berarti majalah nya udah abis.....

Anyway...thx atas info nya jd kami bisa tau distibusi majalah kita sdh sampai dimana.
Mohon rekan2 yg lain info nya klu ada kesulitan dalam mendapatkan majalah Kois....

----------


## Gom 7rait

> tolong dgn hormat utk kawan kawan hobies ikan koi yg mau memiliki majalah koi utk pm ke saya nama beserta alamat lengkapnya.
> 
> kita akan bantu sebisanya dan secepat cepatnya.


Ohh... boleh toh non KOI's (hobbys tok) beli pak?... solo agennya siapa dan dimana pak? 

cheers

----------


## William Pantoni

Gom 7rait wrote :



> Ohh... boleh toh non KOI's (hobbys tok) beli pak?... solo agennya siapa dan dimana pak?


Sangat boleh sekali...mau jadi agen di solo jg boleh....  ::   ::  
Tinggal PM aj ke Om Rudy Showa....  ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

om..gramed uda tersedia skrg. uda nemu di gramed2 gede..hehehe..uda beli ni..masih dibungkus plastik. sayang mau dibuka..nti lecek..sejarahnya ternodai...  ::

----------


## wawan

> siapa yg ingin majalah ayo pm alamatnya dgn jelas ke saya, atau datang saja ke pancoran kios b 27 disana ada dijual juga om.
> 
> 
> silahkan, kami dgn senang hati utk dpt mengirim ke rumah om om.



Om Rudi,

Saya tadi udah ke Pancoran dan sudah ke B 27 ketemu Acong...
Terus saya minta aja majalahnya... eh dikasih...
Makasih yah.. om baik deh.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

Om Rudy Showa,..tolong daftarkan saya jadi anggota koi's , bagaimana caranya,..

saya minat dengan majalahnya..

alamat E-mail saya: [email protected]

saya tunggu infonya OM....

----------


## showa

sudah di pm ya om.

----------


## budi wihertio

GIMANA CARANYA MAU LANGGANAN..., MINAT NIH MAU LANGGANAN
WASSALAM

----------


## William Pantoni

> GIMANA CARANYA MAU LANGGANAN..., MINAT NIH MAU LANGGANAN
> WASSALAM


Bisa email ke [email protected]

----------


## budi wihertio

Mau...., mau.......Mau donk....... , 
gimana caranya....  ::   ::   ::  
alamat pengiriman saya :
 P.T Bumi Rama Nusantara,  Lt 19
Jl. MH Thamrin Kav 59, jakarta 10350
u.p Budi Wihertio (Project Manager)

Saya kan masih telur...., jadi perlu banyak referensi.....,   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mau...., mau.......Mau donk....... , 
> gimana caranya....    
> alamat pengiriman saya :
>  P.T Bumi Rama Nusantara,  Lt 19
> Jl. MH Thamrin Kav 59, jakarta 10350
> u.p Budi Wihertio (Project Manager)
> 
> Saya kan masih telur...., jadi perlu banyak referensi.....,


bisa e-mail ke: [email protected]? Tq ya om

----------

